# Poodle Grooming questions



## JosieC (Aug 24, 2010)

I am hoping to get a miniature poodle this fall and I am wondering what kind of things you will need for grooming. I have a $300 budget (or $350) for the dog and a $200 budget for the stuff, for now. Just what kind of brushes do i need, and what kind of doggy shampoo works?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, if your budget is only 300 for the dog. start saving more a well bred poodle is more then that.

To buy all grooming tools you will need, I would say bidget atleast 400 bucks. IF you are looking to buy clippers, blades, sciccors ect. if not just for brushs and such shouldnt be that uch. id get a slick brush and a good comb.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> Honestly, if your budget is only 300 for the dog. start saving more a well bred poodle is more then that.
> 
> .


I was thinking the exact same thing..That will only get you a puppymill bred dog, with no genetic testing on the parents to ensure its as healthy as possible...puppy mill/backyard bred poodes in that price range will likely come with luxating patellas, bad conformation which leads to arthritis and other bone issues, as well as a multitude of other diseases and illnesses. Poodles have many diseases that are common in the breed. Best to save some more money up, and find a good reputable breeder who can give you a healthy, well bred dog..yes, even if it is "just" going to be a pet...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

$200 MIGHT be enough for the adoption fee through a Poodle Rescue group, but you'll be looking at an additional $800 to $1,000 for a well-bred Poodle from a breeder if you want a puppy.


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with what everyone else said. For a purebreed dog of most sorts you are looking at $1000 plus if you buy from a breeder. If you don't want to pay that much then you should probably rescue one. I am all for rescuing and it is a wonderful thing to do in most cases, but sometimes, in order to get the dog you want and be truly happy with it and not regret your choice is to buy the exact colour, sex, etc from a good breeder. I know that some people are going to hate me for saying this, but I personally believe that in some (not all) cases, it would be better if people bought the exact breed of dog they want from a good breeder, because if this was the case I do believe that less dogs would end up in the pounds. Many dogs that end up in pounds are dogs that have been bought for 50 from a neighbor who's dog just so happened to accidentally get knocked up and now there are puppies to get rid of, and that puppy may be cute upon purchasing but will eventually grow up into a demon dog due to lack of responsible ownership and eventually end up at the pound.

Sorry to go off on a tangent. Moral of the story: If you want a particular dog, then buy that particular dog, don't go half-way and then regret your decision. Save your money and buy from a good breeder or go to a specialty poodle rescue so that you know exactly what you're getting.

You will probably need for a poodle: A human-style hair brush (not sure what these are called) but one that looks like the ones humans use, to fully get through the coat. And poodles have human-like hair (more so than most dogs) so it makes sense. That's probably all you will need as far as brushes go as poodles are not double coated and therefore do not shed. You may also want to purchase a pair of hair cutting scissors and/or thinning sheers to chop matts out of the fur if they ever occur and are impossible to brush out.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with everyone about the dog itself. Get a healthy dog and don't skimp on money there. As far as supplies, a good brush, good quality food, a pet shower, microfiber towel, and a dog mitt with "nubs" to massage shampoo into his skin and get all the way clean. Should be able to get all those within your budget.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> $200 MIGHT be enough for the adoption fee through a Poodle Rescue group, but you'll be looking at an additional $800 to $1,000 for a well-bred Poodle from a breeder if you want a puppy.


My take is, it doesn't cost anymore to feed, groom, and vet a well bred dog vs. a purposely bought BYB dog. (In a lot of cases, vetting can cost a lot more with a "cheap" dog because of the lack of health testing). Wondering if the OP has considered rescuing a poodle, or a poodle mix. They are everywhere, and good rescues will know the dogs's temperament, grooming needs, and any little quirks. Puppies are a nice clean slate, but a LOT of work compared with a grown companion.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I was going to say, RESCUE! My sister won't even listen to me when I tell her to rescue instead of buying, she'll buy a $400 dog because she wants a puppy. Contrary to popular belief, you can also rescue a puppy! They're not all old dogs, not all mutts, you can find any kind of dog you want, on Petfinder or other rescue sources! 

That's just my opinion though. I've always been more inclined to rescue a dog needing a home. Good luck, whatever you decide! 

Sorry, I don't know what grooming tools you need. I just have a brush and clippers for my cocker spaniel. I keep her somewhat maintained between trips to the groomers, it saves me from having to take her in every month or so.


----------



## Angela (Aug 21, 2010)

Just another note. The cost of owning a puppy is much more than the initial fee and grooming supplies. Vet costs with all the puppy vacs and spay / neuter will probably cost a minimum of $500 (most likely more). My first three vet visits cost $39, $115, and $106. I have one additional set of vaccines that includes rabies (~100) and then the spay, which I believe is around $150. 

Then you have food, treats, toys (which are not cheap at ALL!). I bought a crate, dog bed, food bowls, leashes, collar, name tag, puppy class, nail clippers, ear cleaner, ect. So anyway, just a thought. I bought a few different treats prior to finding the ones that 'work' with my pup. Certain ones she doesn't want. And all this stuff adds up so fast! I know people make it work on lower budgets but if your on a tight budget -- you may want to save a bit more. 

Good luck!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> I was going to say, RESCUE! My sister won't even listen to me when I tell her to rescue instead of buying, she'll buy a $400 dog because she wants a puppy. Contrary to popular belief, you can also rescue a puppy! They're not all old dogs, not all mutts, you can find any kind of dog you want, on Petfinder or other rescue sources!
> 
> That's just my opinion though. I've always been more inclined to rescue a dog needing a home. Good luck, whatever you decide!
> 
> Sorry, I don't know what grooming tools you need. I just have a brush and clippers for my cocker spaniel. I keep her somewhat maintained between trips to the groomers, it saves me from having to take her in every month or so.


I'm all for buying puppies from responsible breeders, but I'll put in a wonderful word about rescue  My papillon came out of a rescue, 9 weeks old, and is hands down the smartest dog I've ever owned


----------

